# Jugline construction



## bumfisherman (Sep 5, 2005)

I need some opinions and Instructions on how to make the best juglines that will be long lasting and easy to use. I have had great success with trotlines but it's just too much work. Also what are the optimal line lengths to use and depths of water to fish them? Thanks


----------



## CT (Jun 30, 2009)

Long lasting main line- #36 braided tarred twine is my choice. 
Easy to use - trotline clips for leaders/hooks. Keep your leaders short a possible not more than 4".
Lengths ?? not an easy answer without knowing which lake you're targeting and if you're talking about anchored or free-floaters?


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Anchored jugs are as much work as trot lines.

I fish only drifting jugs.

Here is a cut and paste of an answer I gave another 2cooler's PM question.
I hope he does not mind me reprinting it here.

Quote 3/19/12

I do not use flagging jugs. Neither does any of the commercial fishermen here on Livingston.
I use the KISS system. 
Just a one liter white PVC bottle I buy on line for about $0.60.

http://www.bottlesolutions.com/produ...7a9eb93e6.aspx

I used a 48 inch piece of tarred black #25 size nylon trot line cord. A 1/2 ounce barrel weight threaded on the line. A single over hand knot above and below the weight to keep it from sliding up or down the line.
I use a single Eagle Claw Sea Circle 7/0 to 12/0 hook tied directly to the end of the line using a Palomar knot.
You can easily write your name on the bottle with a ink marker. Easy to update, too.
Most of our commercial fishermen use a 20 oz plastic drink bottle spray paint orange. They rig similar to mine.
Flagging jugs are nice if you want the thrill of seeing it tip up. But my bottle will dance around so that it is just as noticeable. Those bright white pvc stand out in the morning sun like a diamond in a billy goats butt.
Then when a big gar or another fisherman hauls it away it only cost less than a dollar. 
Properly made flagging jugs with the tipping weight like Jeff and John 3:16 make cost about $4.00 to $6.00.
BTW I catch as many fish per trip as any one I know who jugs.
The jug John uses to catch big blues in the winter are 2 gallon plastic with five hooks and a bar bell weight on the end. They anchor in 35 feet of water.
Those are a completely different subject.


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

*I been doin it all wrong!*

KISS always works more better.
"diamond in a billy goats arse". new one to me!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sunbeam said:


> . Those bright white pvc stand out in the morning sun like a diamond in a billy goats butt. I guess that would, stand out...


----------



## bumfisherman (Sep 5, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I usually fish the river in north Toledo bend. I'll make some and give it a try.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

I have to disagree with the Sunbeam on this one , anchored jugs are nowhere close to as much work as a trotline. They are alot easier on the back and easier to deal with in the wind. 
As far as line length ,depends on the depth you plan to fish. I have some with 40 ft and some wit about 20 ft. I use 1 lb weight on the bottom ,then 5 swivles 3-5 ft apart. Keep your stages short like CT said a 5/0-9/0 circle hook and a trotline clip on the other end. The clips let you prebait hooks and remove upper hooks if you have a big fish on the bottom that makes a big run it don't put a hook in you.
Good luck 
Also check out Mudcat flagging jugs if you want to purches some.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Drifting jugs are too much work, they catch too many cat fish too fast and you wind up with a bunch to clean!


----------



## CT (Jun 30, 2009)

I'll agree and disagree with anchor vs free-floaters jugs. Each has their place and each is productive catching catfish. Plus I have sets of each type and fish the type that conditions or water body call for.

River fishing is best done with free-floaters. Any current will drag an anchored jug under water.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Catching fish is just a byproduct of floating jug fishing. For me the big entertainment is watching BBjim (Jim at Beacon Bay) trying to keep from doing a header into the lake off the bow while I am chasing a big blue towing a fast moving jug.
Anchored jugs and trot lines are deer stand hunting.
Floating jugs are wing shooting.


----------



## wigglyworm (Jan 13, 2012)

great point sunbeam, good analogy.


----------



## bumfisherman (Sep 5, 2005)

Any good recommendations for floats for the lines?


----------



## Saltymut (Aug 1, 2011)

bumfisherman said:


> Any good recommendations for floats for the lines?


18" sections of foam swim noodles. State regulation requires them to WHITE.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Yellow works, hard to find white. put a white piece of duck tape if the gw bothers you


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

There are several ways to construct jugs . Many use different materials and supplies . Its best to make a jug where you can see it , find it and not loose it . If you loose it , you have lost money and you may have even lost a huge fish . Basics are good tared line , heavy duty swivels , circle hooks , reflective tape , and a white bottle or white foam . The Better quality of these components that you use , the more dependable it will be and it will last longer but if you loose it then it doesn't matter how good these components are or how much you spent buying the best because it's gone ! You don't have to spend a lot of money to have a jug that will catch fish and it doesn't have to be specifically engineered to flag perfectly either . If you ever use plastic bottles , you can tell just by looking at it if it has fish on it . You can see the way it moves or sits in the water in comparison to the others . I enjoy building jugs and experimenting . I like making mine unique from others so I will always know that it's mine if I see it mixed in with others that I'm fishing with or near.

Good luck ! There is lots of jug making threads on this site and posts from many juggers on their gear and jugs . I encourage you to read through some of them and see what YOU like the best . I use a trot line clip on the end of my flagging jugs and 60 foot main line so it is adjustable to any area of lake Conroe that I choose to place it but that's just how I have mine.


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

Here is an old post on my "Super Jugs" that I constructed a few years ago during my jug making experimental days. These are over kill and I think by the time I added a three pound dumbbell my unit cost was over 12$ . I don't recommend spending this much money and you can keep it simple too ... But I enjoyed making these.

I Made these to catch big catfish by placing them on strategic spots on the lake anchored . You can check out my pics and see if you like any of the things or components that I have used to help you in building or designing yours . Sunbeam and several others have lots of great ideas and pics of theirs too on here .

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=308710

When I die , I will have some Of my ashes put in each of these and maybe a few of y'all can take me jugging with you ! Lol Thank you !!!


----------



## wushizfishin (Jul 25, 2006)

Curious what the link is, I cant open it for some reason. Thanks for the info.
James



Sunbeam said:


> Anchored jugs are as much work as trot lines.
> 
> I fish only drifting jugs.
> 
> ...


----------



## bumfisherman (Sep 5, 2005)

Thanks so much for all the great information. I now mainly fish with my five year old son and I am trying to simplify things a bit while still being able to catch fish. Thanks again


----------

